# tAPir - The Anxiety Panic Internet Resource



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

tAPir
The Anxiety/Panic Internet Resource

http://www.algy.com/anxiety/









Yes, this is a friendly TAPIR 8)


----------

